# How whitehats stopped the DDoS attack that knocked Spamhaus offline



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> As an international organization that disrupts spam operators, the Spamhaus Project has made its share of enemies. Many of those enemies possess the Internet equivalent of millions of water cannons that can be turned on in an instant to flood targets with more traffic than they can possibly stand.
> 
> On Tuesday, Spamhaus came under a torrential deluge—75 gigabits of junk data every second—making it impossible for anyone to access the group's website (the real-time blacklists that ISPs use to filter billions of spam messages were never effected). Spamhaus quickly turned to CloudFlare, a company that secures websites and helps mitigate the effects of distributed denial-of-service attacks.
> 
> ...


How whitehats stopped the DDoS attack that knocked Spamhaus offline | Ars Technica


----------

